# My Driving Record - Please Let Me Know If I'm Disqualified (EMT)



## TheEleventhHour (Jan 3, 2018)

I've never been in an accident. I've never had a Speeding Ticket. I've never had a DUI/DWI nor have I ever had a Moving Violation. I had 2 FTA's from failed registration on my Record (I was broke) that were taken care of. This is my official H6 Printout from the DMV today.

No holds barred, No Sob Stories, No Excuses. Will my Driving Record keep me from being Employed as an EMT? Tell me flat out, I can handle it. I take full responsibility for my past. My License is current & good until 2023.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 3, 2018)

Was your license suspended?

If yes that will cause a problem. If you have more than 3 points on your record at a single time, that will be a problem. 

And with the issues being in late 2016 is not going to help you at all.


----------



## pghmedic580 (Jan 3, 2018)

I think that you should be ok. 

This is AMR's Vehicle policy... according to the Union contract that we are under. I don't know what other companies have... but this is AMR's. 
I don't think that you should worry about it.  I would let your perspective employer know what the circumstances surrounding the suspensions.... at least you didn't have a moving violation or DUI. Then you should be worried. 

Good luck.  

(a) Be at least 18 years old 
(b) Have a valid driver’s license and state-required endorsements applicable to their job, if any (c) Not have a currently suspended or revoked driver’s license, even if the suspension or revocation does not apply to employment usage (d) Not have a conviction for any of the following (or state equivalents) within the prior 36-month period [per DMV records]: 1. DUI, DWI, BAC, Driving with Ability Impaired, or other alcohol/drug-related offense involving the use of a motor vehicle 2. Hit and run or leaving the scene of an accident 3. Reckless driving 4. Falling asleep at the wheel 5. Speed contest or exhibition of speed 6. Fleeing or eluding a police officer 7. Use of a vehicle in a felony 8. More than two (2) moving violations 9. More than two (2) at-fault collisions (e) Not have more than two (2) on-duty collisions that involve corrective action for violation of the AMR Vehicle Safety Policy in the past 36 months [per the Company’s incident records]. (f) Not have more than three (3) of the following in combination as reflected by DMV records and / or the Company’s incident records within the past 36 months: 1. Moving violations [per DMV report] 2. At-fault collisions [per DMV report]


----------



## TheEleventhHour (Jan 3, 2018)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Was your license suspended?
> 
> If yes that will cause a problem. If you have more than 3 points on your record at a single time, that will be a problem.
> 
> And with the issues being in late 2016 is not going to help you at all.



I have 0 points taken from my License. But the 2 Suspensions for FTA for Registration could be a Brick wall.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 3, 2018)

TheEleventhHour said:


> I have 0 points taken from my License. But the 2 Suspensions for FTA for Registration could be a Brick wall.


I wouldn’t say brick wall. It will probably be a red flag for the company but probably won’t disqualify you.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jan 3, 2018)

Yeh....I would be very direct and not hide or try to excuse it away. I would say exactly what you just did....my driving record is clean,I was in trouble for non-payment of registration. I was broke but still needed to drive for work or to seek work. I have since resolved the issue, everything is current and paid....now please hire me so that I may continue to do so. 

Being broke and admin issues such as this are not as threatening to a potential employer as opposed to crashes or speed issues.

The caveat to this which I have said many times when people have minor issues....for every applicant such as you...there are a dozen more who have no issues.


----------



## TheEleventhHour (Jan 3, 2018)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I wouldn’t say brick wall. It will probably be a red flag for the company but probably won’t disqualify you.



Thank you for the encouraging words. I'm not devastated over the possibility of NOT being able to work on an Ambulance but I'd be lying if I pretended it wouldn't be a disheartening reality I may have to face because the Ride-Alongs I did in my Course were very motivating. Worse case scenario I know there are other ways to still use an EMT Cert so my $ & path did not go to waste completely, lol.


----------



## TheEleventhHour (Jan 3, 2018)

akflightmedic said:


> Yeh....I would be very direct and not hide or try to excuse it away. I would say exactly what you just did....my driving record is clean,I was in trouble for non-payment of registration. I was broke but still needed to drive for work or to seek work. I have since resolved the issue, everything is current and paid....now please hire me so that I may continue to do so.
> 
> Being broke and admin issues such as this are not as threatening to a potential employer as opposed to crashes or speed issues.
> 
> The caveat to this which I have said many times when people have minor issues....for every applicant such as you...there are a dozen more who have no issues.



If it came down to it I hope my Resume would speak for itself but if my Driving Record makes me "uninsurable" then I have to deal with it. 

And yes I agree honesty is the best policy regardless of outcome. I'd rather know I was honest & couldn't find a job than to elect alterior methods. It's sad sometimes how a Technicality can keep what could otherwise be a very motivated candidate from a job whereas some people learn to beat the system. For example, on my first Ride-Along a few months back, employee morale was extremely low. All I heard from several of the employees all day was about how they don't like working there & some can't wait to leave this particular company & how they're basically just Healthcare Taxi's. I wouldn't mind IFT as I've been basically a a Part-Time Medical Transporter for my current job since 2011. But what made it slightly uncomfortable was not employee morale (which every company has its flaws), but that you could see how it affected treatment of the Patients as far as treating them with respect. The 2 Paramedics there, however, took their work very seriously & were a joy to be around as far as learning from.

I could understand some of EMT's complaints though but no company is perfect. They lost 2 clients during the Ride-Along when they showed up to transport & were told that client had recently chosen a different provider. One client's caretaker said their scheduled ride didn't show up 2 days in a row, yikes.  They kinda just shrugged it off & didn't care. But I guess since they have all the "requirements" for the job that's all that matters in the hiring process at times regardless of whether someone is actually fit to be in that particular environment.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 4, 2018)

If the service you’re applying for is the same one you did your ride along with, that you mentioned above, I’d gather they’re an EMS bottom feeder and they’ll probably hire anyone with a patch and a pulse.

Just curious, what is on your resume that you feel would move you to the head of the line over any other entry level employee without an adverse driving history?


----------



## TheEleventhHour (Jan 4, 2018)

NomadicMedic said:


> If the service you’re applying for is the same one you did your ride along with, that you mentioned above, I’d gather they’re an EMS bottom feeder and they’ll probably hire anyone with a patch and a pulse.
> 
> Just curious, what is on your resume that you feel would move you to the head of the line over any other entry level employee without an adverse driving history?



Yes, to be honest the company I did my RA's with sadly does not have the best reputation but no I never applied with them. Even then I would think most Ambulance companies have the same requirements for employees to be insured? I could be wrong. I mean I've seen a person with DUI's & Speeding Tickets get employed by an Ambulance company but I'm paranoid a "Suspension" on my H6 fares just as bad despite not being a Moving Violation.

As far as my hope (keyword is hope) my resume would speak for itself. I'll reply to that when I'm around my Computer as it's easier to type on as opposed to my phone.


----------



## looker (Jan 4, 2018)

It depends where you want to work, what insurance carrier they use. If in Los Angeles for example, dot might deny you because of 2 suspension. Reason for suspension is not something they care. Also auto insurance company might deny to cover you as well. Basically apply to find out, it's hard to say good luck


----------



## TheEleventhHour (Jan 5, 2018)

looker said:


> It depends where you want to work, what insurance carrier they use. If in Los Angeles for example, dot might deny you because of 2 suspension. Reason for suspension is not something they care. Also auto insurance company might deny to cover you as well. Basically apply to find out, it's hard to say good luck



Thank you for the reply. I've called a few Ambulance companies HR's & told them I have 2 FTA's on my H6 & asked if that would automatically disqualify me from being hired or if that wouldn't allow them to insure me. They all basically said just submit the application & H6 & we could go from there. I guess that's better than a straight up "No" but I understand that also isn't a "No" as well.

You've got me thinking though. I believe you can't apply for a DOT until you've actually been hired first correct? That would suck if the Amb Company was able to insure me but then I get rejected by DOT. I guess I have 2 hills to climb, lol.


----------

